# Question about contrasting sock heels



## davasut (Apr 3, 2012)

If you knit socks with contrasting heel colors can you tell me where you switch back to the main color for the foot? I begin the contrast with the stitches for the heel flap but when do I change back?


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

when I made mine I switched back the first round after I picked up a rejoined to the top of the foot. I have even worn them and I can't feel the double thickness there but I think I would later on down the foot. good luck!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I change back after turning the heel right before you pick up for the gusset. Goid Luck!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree with Knittingpagan. I do the same thing...and my style is most definitely different.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I change back on the row you pick up the gusset stitches (after the heel turn is complete). 

If I do a contrasting heel, I will also do the toes in the same contrasting color. I make the color change for the toes on the row I start the decreases for the toe shaping. 

Gigi


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I change back on the row you pick up the gusset stitches (after the heel turn is complete).
> 
> If I do a contrasting heel, I will also do the toes in the same contrasting color. I make the color change for the toes on the row I start the decreases for the toe shaping.
> 
> Gigi


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I like to do contrast cuffs, heels, and toes. I knit the cuff ribbing in my contrast color and switch to main color for the leg of the sock. I knit half of the heel flap in the main color, and change to the contrast color on a purl row. I change back to the main color when I pick up the gusset stitches. I think this gives a more symmetrical heel. I switch back to the contrast color when I begin the toe decreases.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I do the afterthought heel if I want a different colour for the heels. Just finished several pairs of socks for hubby that way!

To do the afterthought heel - make the leg the length you want. Using scrap yarn, knit across half the total stitches. Now, slip those stitches back to the needle(s) you just knit them from. Knit again with the regular working yarn. Continue knitting for the foot and toe (to get the right length, you would measure from the top of your foot where the ankle bends, this would line up with the waste yarn or scrap yarn you used - so, at this point in your foot: |._ where the . is) When done, you will pick out the scrap yarn, and pick up the now live stitches. Then, work them just like a second toe - pick up a couple of extra stitches in the "corners" when you recover the live stitches from the scrap yarn, to ensure no holes in the corners  I'll go hunt up a picture...


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Picture of socks I mentioned in my post above:


----------



## davasut (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I was thinking that the gusset stitches might be the answer but I'm getting close to that point and began to worry about how that will work. I guess it will make sense when I get there.

Roxycatlady,
I'm going to have to try the afterthought heel. I never heard of it before.

Off topic...it never ceases to amaze me how quickly some of you respond to these posts. You must be sitting on this site 24/7. And I thought I was the nutty one. Next to reading, there is nothing quite like knitting to create an obsession.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of off-topic...I learn more about what is available by DOING research for other curious and beginner crafter/cooks. I want so much to have chili...had to settle for fresh boiled potato.



davasut said:


> Thank you everyone. I was thinking that the gusset stitches might be the answer but I'm getting close to that point and began to worry about how that will work. I guess it will make sense when I get there.
> 
> Roxycatlady,
> I'm going to have to try the afterthought heel. I never heard of it before.
> ...


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I too switch back to main color when I pick up the gusset stitches at the side of the heel flap. It accentuates the shape of the heel flap. When the gusset is finished you can do more contrast stripes if you wish. Joan 8060


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

RoxyCatlady, I have to learn how to do your heel! That is perfect for contrasting colored heels. Will the heel be as sturdy as mine done with a heel flap and turned though?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I do the wrapped stitch heel and as soon as I do the last row of the heel I pick up the body yarn and I am off doing the foot.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I like to do contrast cuffs, heels, and toes. I knit the cuff ribbing in my contrast color and switch to main color for the leg of the sock. I knit half of the heel flap in the main color, and change to the contrast color on a purl row. I change back to the main color when I pick up the gusset stitches. I think this gives a more symmetrical heel. I switch back to the contrast color when I begin the toe decreases.


Those are GORGEOUS! I am not a sock knitter but appreciate beautiful work when I see it!!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

joycevv said:


> RoxyCatlady, I have to learn how to do your heel! That is perfect for contrasting colored heels. Will the heel be as sturdy as mine done with a heel flap and turned though?


I haven't found them to be any different than any other heel for sturdiness, but there is a "secret advantage" in that they can easily be replaced in the same manner they were originally made 

I did try to give an explanation on how to do them, but I'm sure there are tutorials elsewhere with more detail. Or, you could pm me if you want to, and I'll do my best to give more details if you need extra help


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

davasut said:


> If you knit socks with contrasting heel colors can you tell me where you switch back to the main color for the foot? I begin the contrast with the stitches for the heel flap but when do I change back?


Are you doing top down or toe up?

Top down I change after the heel cup (short rows)

Toe up I change after the end of the heel flap when I have the original number of stitches again...

or you can do an after though heel and when you pick up the stitches join in a contrasting color....so many options!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I like to do contrast cuffs, heels, and toes. I knit the cuff ribbing in my contrast color and switch to main color for the leg of the sock. I knit half of the heel flap in the main color, and change to the contrast color on a purl row. I change back to the main color when I pick up the gusset stitches. I think this gives a more symmetrical heel. I switch back to the contrast color when I begin the toe decreases.


I love these colors! What yarn did you use?


----------



## KnittnLili (May 12, 2013)

Fergu2

I love the sox with the contasting top, heel and toe. My question is what kind of yarn did you use. It looks like fine sox yarn but it also looks much heavier. I love the sox you made!  I have sox as my main summer project. as many pairs as I can do. This year I want to make heavier pairs as I live in Winnipeg, MB, Canada and it can be very cold here, like this year which doesnt seem to know about spring!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I change back on the row you pick up the gusset stitches (after the heel turn is complete).
> 
> If I do a contrasting heel, I will also do the toes in the same contrasting color. I make the color change for the toes on the row I start the decreases for the toe shaping.
> 
> Gigi


That's the way I've done it as well.


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

on a different heel note---I love the eye of partridge heel....pretty and sturdy!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

jtevendale said:


> on a different heel note---I love the eye of partridge heel....pretty and sturdy!


That is my heel of choice as well.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Afterthought heels are also called peasant heels because poorer people knit their socks in one color, but when the heels and toes wore out, peasant heels made them easy to replace. 

Of course, there was never any matching yarn, so sock heels and toes got replaced with contrasting yarn. It was such a successful strategy that people are still doing it because it's decorative.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I do afterthought heels almost exclusively now, but when I do make top down, heel flap heels I make the heel flap and the turn, in the contrast color then back to the main yarn for the gusset and foot.


----------



## KnittnLili (May 12, 2013)

You can chang back after you finish the heel flap and turn the heel .and start picking up along the sides to finish the rest of the foot.


----------



## KnittnLili (May 12, 2013)

I do a loof sox but I have never heard the term Afterthought Heels. What is that?


----------



## KnittnLili (May 12, 2013)

lotof not loof


----------



## KnittnLili (May 12, 2013)

What is an Eye of Partridge heel. I have never heard that term.


----------



## KnittnLili (May 12, 2013)

What is an Eye of Partridge heel. I have never heard that term.
or a Peasant Heel. One thing about this site, I learn a lot every time I come here.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

eye of partridge heel is k1, slip 1 across the row, purl back 
for the length of heel flap desired.

afterthought heel is put in after the sock is finished. I knit a row where the heel goes with a contrasting color so it is easy to find later, then reknit that row and continue to finish the sock. THEN I go back and pick that contrasting row out, and pick up those stitches and knit the heel

I love the way this fits, and that it doesn't distort the patterning sequence in self striping yarns


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I used to read instructions for the Afterthought heel and I would say, no way... Finally made one sock, then another and I think nothing of it. It is actually very simple, fun to make and good looking... My next heel has to be for socks starting from the toe... with a heel flap... So used to knitting from the top for such socks.... Well, the Afterthought heel can me made on toe up or cuff down... just wonderful. Good luck!



davasut said:


> Thank you everyone. I was thinking that the gusset stitches might be the answer but I'm getting close to that point and began to worry about how that will work. I guess it will make sense when I get there.
> 
> Roxycatlady,
> I'm going to have to try the afterthought heel. I never heard of it before.
> ...


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

If I want to make the flap and the heel a contrasting color, how are the degreases done because you have to knit around the whole sock until all the decreases are done. There will be a few rows of the sock color on the instep! I don't know how to get around that!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> If I want to make the flap and the heel a contrasting color, how are the degreases done because you have to knit around the whole sock until all the decreases are done. There will be a few rows of the sock color on the instep! I don't know how to get around that!


You don't do the gusset decreases in the second yarn - only the heel turn and the heel flap. After that, you go back to your main sock yarn. That is one main reason I don't do different colours for standard heels, only the afterthought ones.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

The reason you see contrasting sock heels and toes that are afterthought heels is that the whole basis for afterthought heels is that you can pull them out and reknit them when you get holes in them. 

They're very practical. 

Which is why they're also called peasant heels.


----------

